# Установка Gentoo 2007.0 на материнку DG33FB

## m.kamalov

Бодрого времени суток. Ситуация такая: есть материнка Intel Desktop Board DG33FB. Пытаюсь установить на нее Gentoo 2007.0. Пробовал установить с опицией gentoo all-generic-ide  - ничего не получается, происходит зависание установки (монитор как бы пытается перейти в графический режим и тупо зависает система). Пробовал gentoo 2006.0 - тоже самое. Я думаю что в дистрибутиве просто нет поддержки данной мамы. Может кто подскажет куда копать???

----------

## user11

Покопаться в ATA/SATA настройках BIOS?

----------

## m.kamalov

Это пробовал: ATA/IDE mode включал Legacy, NAtive - результат одинаковый. Больше настроек таких нет.

----------

## user11

Ну, чтобы не заниматься угадыванием, всё-таки нужно знать в какой момент времени это происходит. Иными словами, что последнее было видно на экране? Ведь там что-то было? Ну, и, заодно, чуть более подробную инфу о железе (какой интерфейс CD и HDD?).

Кажется, в моей (интеловской) мамке в режиме Native рядом с ним открывалась ещё одна настройка. И она даже на что-то весьма заметно влияла. Но это всё - только в тех маловероятных предположениях, которые я сделал, не имея никакой информации о проблеме. А ещё может быть важным воткнуть именно в первый (первые) разъёме на SATA, а не в какие попало. Но это - снова догадки, т.к., увы, Вы ничего не написали.

----------

## user11

 *Quote:*   

> Может кто подскажет куда копать???

 

Ну и, может, прошу прощения, погуглить?

----------

## m.kamalov

В общем получилось пока прогрузиться с опициями all-generic-ide acpi=off

----------

## _Sir_

Картина в следующем. Начиная с 2006.1 в дистрибутивах gentoo, (любых) "поломана" команда mount. В чем там на самом деле дело, я не стал до конца разбираться, не мое это дело. Но если мэйнтенерам сложно в ядро вкомпилить поддержку cp487, то это уже не в какие ворота не лезет. Эта информация из каких-то списков рассылки девелоперско-дебагерских. Происходит все так: 

После того, как биос передал загрузку на указанное устройство, а именно, на ide-atapi оптический привод, он непринужденно загружает загрузчик. (Isolinux обычно  :Smile: ) Далее, загрузчик непринужденно загружает ядро. Это ядро содержит рамдиск. С модулями и прочим. В том числе и со скриптами первоначальной загрузки и внешними исполняемыми командами (такими как тот самый mount). НО. теперь доступ к устройствам идет НЕ через БИОС, а посредством драйверов в ядре. Наш большой друг интел известен своей извращенной оригинальностью. Ему нынче не нравится свой родной и всем известный контроллер IDE, ему не нравится ICH, он клеит на маму либо JMicron, либо (как было в моем случае) и вовсе Marvell. Поддержки, к примеру, Марвела, в 17-м или 19-м (какое там ядро у вас?) еще нет. Я грузился с 22-м. Итак. Скрипт загрузки начинает тупо перебирать все инициализированные устройства, пытаясь их 1 -- смонтировать

2 -- определить (иногда с помощью строки, переданной ядру) есть ли что-нибудь монтируемое на смонтированном устройстве  :Smile:  То есть, iso-образ, squash-fs образ. 

3 -- если не удалось первое, второе не делается, это понятно, если не удалось второе -- идет переход к следующему девайсу

4 -- по окончанию этого нехитрого маневра система говорит о том, что сорри, не удается смонтировать CD и продолжение загрузки/инсталляции невозможно. Типа вставьте куда-нибудь CD с нужным образом.А поскольку наше устройство из-за отсутствия драйверов не имеет записи в каталоге /dev разумеется к нему и обращения нет. Этот процесс можно продолжать многократно. 

Я поизвращался еще с сетевой загрузкой, но опять-таки, поскольку PXE-спецификация -- дело рук того же самого большого друга линукса, (Intel), то его же реализация его же спецификации, по давней традиции -- самая кривая. Может быть у кого-нибудь без труда получится загрузить интелловую маму по сети -- тогда смотрите на сайте Red Hat, как дальше устанавливать систему. Это потребует установки nfs и настройки каталогов на работоспособной машине. 

Мне подошло другое решение. Изготовил USB-Flash (хватит и 512Mb, но лучше делать на гиговой), по приведенным ниже методикам. (Специально обращаю ваше внимание на то, что флэшку с vfat смонтировать в ходе загрузки скорее всего не удастся. Поэтому уж не поленитесь сделать там ext2 (Журналируемые fs для флэшек не подходят.) Собрал ядро версии 2.6.22 с включенной поддержкой JMicron и Marvell PATA (из раздела, где SATA-PATA новые конфигурируются) но это опционально, потому что в принципе, можно инсталляцию продолжать, так как сидиром не требуется  :Smile:  Кстати, я на той матери с 965-м чипсетом только уже при повторной сборке ядра на самой системе обнаружил, что ide-контроллер там от Марвел.

Сеть и sshd я там поднял сразу, поэтому инсталляцию делал с бука, на нем же и vsftpd + rsync --daemon были запущены. 

Винчестеры, понятное дело, там на SATA, и если позволяет мать, то для линукса лучше включить в БИОСе режим ACHI -- появится возможность не эмулировать IDE, как в других режимах SATA, а использовать очередь запросов. Идея, позаимстованная из реализации SCSI-контроллеров. Винт видится нормально. 

Как вариант, можно поставить (при наличии такового) оптический привод с интерфейсом SATA -- они уже продаются, на никсе я их видел.

Ну и вот ссылки на изготовление USB-Pendrive

Изготовление работоспособной системы на юэсби-флэшке

Изготовление Дженту-системы на флэш-юэсби без использование Catalyst

----------

## m.kamalov

В общем как оказалось не так все гладно, проставил я систему , проставил загрузчик (grub)  в mbr, все вроде как стало нормально, делаю reboot - и ни какой попытки загрузки ОСИ нет, типа вставьте загрузочный диск и все . Такое впечатление, что просто напросто не передается управление загрузчику. Млин остается попробовать винду установить, как она себя поведет.

----------

## _Sir_

Когда устанавливаешь grub есть смысл использовать команду find после того, как задан root, чтобы проверить например, что ядро действительно лежит там, где его ожидает увидеть grub. 

Он ставится даже на флэшку, а диски /dev/sda не идут после сидирома /dev/hda.

То есть 

```
root (hd0,1)

find /kernel-2.6.22-gentoo-r5

setup (hd0)
```

и смотреть за выдачей grub'а -- он для вас пишет.

То есть, диск у вас должен быть hd0 но лично я настоятельно рекомендую всегда делать 50М первичный раздел для /boot и форматировать его ext2 Это во многих случаях полезно, особенно, когда что-то идет не так. Ну и, понятное дело, в /etc/fstab должна быть опция noauto, чтобы загрузочный раздел не монтировался при инициализации системы.

Я думаю, вы записали загрузочную запись не в то устройство. Поэтому и grub не поднимается.

----------

## Foreign_V

По поводу загрузки грубом... точнее НЕзагрузки

Наступил на такие-же грабли с D975XBX2

Тут почитайте - https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=547305

P.S.

хотел купить себе такую плату - DG33FB.

теперь наверное не куплю.

Чтото разонравился мне интел :-/

Хотя D975XBX2 нормально работает под генту ... пока по крайней мере

----------

## BryzgalovKV

1. включить в БИОСе режим ACHI 

2. при загрузке указать acpi=off

3. после установки загрузить fdisk и выставить признак активности на загрузочный раздел, командой a

----------

## gelog

лол    у меня тож самое было, и признаюсь так и не понял в чем же была проблема. делал все череы консоль) а потом пережег image на иную болванку и X начал нормально грузитьсяс :___))) хех

----------

